# sei tu che mi aiuta/aiuti



## tragedy2000

Buongirno 

Ho dei problemi quando voglio esprimere "sei tu che mi aiuta/i..." Io so che in altre lingue, p.e. in francesi si userebbe "aiuti" perché e il "tu" che fa qualcosa. Però, questa frase è anche una frase relativa che mi fa pensare che dovrei usare la terza persona...
Che cosa pensate? Grazie in anticipo'


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me il fatto che si tratta di una frase relativa, non contraddice alla possibilità di usare la seconda persona. Per esempio diremmo "tu che sei bella" (e non "tu che è bella"). Comunque, è un dilemma anche per me (e non solo in italiano, ma a volte anche nella mia lingua madre)... Spontaneamente direi "sei tu che mi aiut*i*". 

Vediamo cosa ci dicono i madrelingua ...


----------



## tragedy2000

Grazie, avrei usato anche "aiuti"


----------



## Sempervirens

Scusate ma a me pare che ci troviamo di fronte ad un esempio di frase scissa. 

*È* oggi *che *devo andare dal dentista.  *Sono *io *che *devo andare dal dentista, non tu. E via di questo passo.

Invece di " Devo andare dal dentista oggi"; " Devo andare dal dentista io". 


Credo che con la relativa si abbia questa frase: Sei tu quello che mi aiuta".

S.V


----------



## Nino83

tragedy2000 said:


> Buongirno
> 
> Ho dei problemi quando voglio esprimere "sei tu che mi aiuta/i..." Io so che in altre lingue, p.e. in francesi si userebbe "aiuti" perché e il "tu" che fa qualcosa. Però, questa frase è anche una frase relativa che mi fa pensare che dovrei usare la terza persona...
> Che cosa pensate? Grazie in anticipo'



Ciao tragedy. 
Forse ti sei confusa con la frase "sei tu, *chi* mi aiuta" che equivale a "sei tu, *colui che* mi aiuta". In questo caso non vi è il pronome relativo semplice "*che*" ma il pronome relativo con antecedente implicito *chi/colui che*, che equivale a *la persona che*. Conseguentemente, essendo l'antecedente (implicito) una terza persona singolare, il verbo si coniuga alla terza singolare. 
Al contrario, si dice "sei tu che mi aiuti", in quanto in questo caso, il soggetto (l'antecedente) è una seconda persona singolare (tu), e quindi il verbo va coniugato di conseguenza. 

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Nino!. Sono d'accordo con quello che dici, ma visto che tale "dilemma" lo incontro anche in altre lingue, non potrebbe considerarsi corretto anche "sei tu (,) che mi aiuta", sottintendendo che quel "che" qui sta per/sostituisce "quello che, la persona che ..." ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

Anch'io sono d'accordo con la bella spiegazione di Nino. 
Mentre lo aspettiamo ... prova così: "Chi mi aiuta, sei tu!"  e "Che mi aiuta, sei tu!"


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Francis  
La frase "sei tu che mi aiuta" mi sembra proprio sbagliata (oltreché poco usuale, direi rara). 
Qui mi viene in aiuto la solita Treccani quando dice che "Siccome le relative sono essenzialmente *modificatori di un nome *(sono le *uniche subordinate* che abbiano questa proprietà), la loro *funzione è simile* a quella che gli ➔ *aggettivi* hanno rispetto ai nomi. Per questo motivo esse sono chiamate anche relative attributive (o, meno spesso, aggettive) (Fiorentino 1999; Scarano 2002)." 

Insomma, la relativa concorda sempre con l'antecedente. 

Sulle altre lingue, per quel che ne so, (almeno nelle lingue romanze) la situazione mi sembra la stessa. 

In inglese vi sono due versioni. Quella formale (con il pronome personale al nominativo) che segue la stessa regola. Cioè, il verbo concorda con l'antecedente. 
Dopodiché vi è una versione informale (con il pronome personale nel caso obliquo) che non segue la regola. Il verbo, cioè, non concorda con l'antecedente. 
Quindi, la frase in questione ("sei tu che mi aiuta") è un errore che può essere indotto dalla lingua inglese (nella versione informale). 
Quindi è da considerarsi errata sia in italiano, sia nelle altre lingue romanze (bisogna ricordare, al riguardo, che lo spagnolo e il portoghese non fanno distinzione tra il pronome relativo *che*, senza antecedente implicito, e *chi/colui che*, con antecedente implicito, permettendo una maggiore flessibilità a seconda del significato che si da al pronome)


----------



## ohbice

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Francis
> 
> Anch'io sono d'accordo con la bella spiegazione di Nino.
> Mentre lo aspettiamo ... prova così: "Chi mi aiuta, sei tu!"  e "Che mi aiuta, sei tu!"


Dunque "Chi mi aiuti, sei tu!"  ; "Che mi aiuti, sei tu!" 
Eppure non riesco a togliermi dalla testa "La persona che mi aiuta sei tu". Boh, mi ci devo soffermare un po'.


----------



## Nino83

oh said:


> Eppure non riesco a togliermi dalla testa "La persona che mi aiuta sei tu". Boh, mi ci devo soffermare un po'.



Come già spiegato sopra:
*chi = colui che = la persona che* (pronomi relativi con antecedente, implicito o esplicito, di terza persona singolare) mi aiut*a*. 
E' l'antecedente che conta.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... prova così:   "Chi mi aiuta, sei tu!"  e "Che mi aiuta, sei tu!"


Ciao Anna . Ho provato: "*Chi *mi aiut*a*, sei tu!" mi va benissimo. "*Che *mi aiut*a*, sei tu!" non mi piace, ma all'orecchio non mi piace neanche "*Che *mi aiut*i*, sei tu!" ... (forse perché quel „Che“ all’inizio della frase sembra di riferirsi piuttosto a cose che a persone, oppure perché non tutti i miei orecchi sono abbastanza italiani  ...).



Nino83 said:


> ... Quindi, la frase in questione ("sei tu che mi aiuta") è un errore che può essere indotto dalla lingua inglese (nella versione informale)...


Secondo me questo uso è spiegabile anche senza una possibile influenza dell'inglese (ma questo non è importante dal punto di vista della propria domanda). Grazie per la risposta dettagliata e precisa


----------



## chipulukusu

francisgranada said:


> *Chi *mi aiut*a*, sei tu!" mi va benissimo. "*Che *mi aiut*a*, sei tu!" non mi piace, ma all'orecchio non mi piace neanche "*Che *mi aiut*i*, sei tu!" ... (forse perché quel „Che“ all’inizio della frase sembra di riferirsi piuttosto a cose che a persone



Ciao Francis, non sono un esperto di grammatica, ma credo che _chi_ e _che _hanno natura e funzione completamente diversa.
_Chi _è _pronome interrogativo _diretto (_chi mi aiuta?_) o indiretto (_chi mi aiuta sei tu), _mentre_ che _è _pronome relativo _(_sei tu che mi aiuti_), e per questo deve essere sempre concordato con la persona del soggetto della frase principale.
Non bisogna farsi ingannare dal fatto che, specialmente in Italia centrale, si sente spesso chiedere "_che è stato?"_.
E' assolutamente sbagliato; la domanda corretta è "Che cosa è stato?", o semplicemente "Cosa è stato?".

EDIT: N.B. qusto commento è SBAGLIATO! Vedere commenti seguenti...


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Francis, non sono un esperto di grammatica, ma credo che _chi_ e _che _hanno natura e funzione completamente diversa.
> _Chi _è _pronome interrogativo _diretto (_chi mi aiuta?_) o indiretto (_chi mi aiuta sei tu), _mentre_ che _è _pronome relativo _(_sei tu che mi aiuti_), e per questo deve essere sempre concordato con la persona del soggetto della frase principale.
> Non bisogna farsi ingannare dal fatto che, specialmente in Italia centrale, si sente spesso chiedere "_*che è stato*?"_.
> E' assolutamente sbagliato; la domanda corretta è "Che cosa è stato?", o semplicemente "Cosa è stato?".




Ciao, chipulukusu, pensa che nella frase che tu reputi scorretta grammaticalmente io ci vedo un pronome indefinito che introduce un verbo : grammaticalmente corretto invece.http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/che-/

P.S  Lo so che questo intervento si discosta dal tema iniziale , cioè da* "sei tu che mi aiuta/i.*, ma il fatto è che volevo verificare con te se questa mia credenza trovava un qualche riscontro positivo secondo il tuo punto di vista. 
Nel mio repertorio d'antiquariato, invece, non trovo la tanto  affermata espressione " Cosa è  stato?" alla quale mi tengo ben alla larga

S.V


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, chipulukusu, pensa che nella frase che tu reputi scorretta grammaticalmente io ci vedo un pronome indefinito che introduce un verbo : grammaticalmente corretto invece.http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/che-/
> S.V



Oops, hai perfettamete ragione sempervirens, ho preso una terribile cantonata   . Mi scuso soprattutto con i non madrelingua cui posso aver creato confusione.
Mi sono accorto troppo tardi che "_che" _può benissimo essere un pronome interrogativo diretto, e "_che è successo?", "che te ne sembra?" _sono frasi perfettamente legittime che ho utilizzato infinite volte.
Non so dire come mai "_che è stato"_ mi suonava strano... forse si tratta di un pregiudizio "nordista"... anche se sono un _terrone della diaspora! _


----------



## Nino83

chipulukusu said:


> _Chi _è _pronome interrogativo _diretto (_chi mi aiuta?_) o indiretto (_chi mi aiuta sei tu)_



Per la verità *chi* è pronome interrogativo indiretto solo dopo i verbi del _chiedere, sapere, ricordare_ ("mi chiedo/non so/non ricordo *chi* sia/è stato") mentre nella frase in oggetto è un pronome *relativo** con antecedente implitico* (come in "*chi* vincer*à* la prossima partita si qualificherà agli ottavi di finale" = "*colui che/la squadra che* vincer*à* la prossima partita si qualificherà agli ottavi di finale") e non pronome interrogativo indiretto, in quanto non c'è alcuna domanda, né diretta né indiretta, nella frase. 

saluti


----------



## Sempervirens

Di niente, chipulukusu Nel nostro piccolo si fa quello che si può. Grazie a te.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Re della Strada

Nino83 said:


> Ciao Francis
> La frase "sei tu che mi aiuta" mi sembra proprio sbagliata (oltreché poco usuale, direi rara).


Togli pure il «sembra», è proprio sbagliata. Mi sembra la tipica espressione che serve a caratterizzare il linguaggio di un nativo americano o uno schiavo nero.


----------

